# How long did it take your rescue dog to settle in?



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Cooper was a pup when we got him earlier this year and he just fit right in with the other 2, however mums new boy is not fitting in quite so well and is being quite possessive over people and toys, and has been growling and barking at my pup 
It's hard to know when to intervene and when to let them get on with it, and my mums dogs tail constantly wags, even when he looks like he is being aggressive, so I don't know if he is being aggressive or not. 
They get on fine when out on a walk it's in the house that the problems are, he has only been here a few days and so I am happy to give him time to settle in, but I don't want them fighting. 
My mum has just had him in the conservatory with her with the door shut and apparently he has been growling quite aggressively through th glass at my pup.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

It could take a few weeks even a month or so.

However I dont think this is a sign of him not settling in.

Have you tried distraction techniques, or leaving a houseline on him when he displays unwanted behaviuour, remove him from the room.
Dont leave things he is likely to be aggressive over lying around when other dogs are there too.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Months for ours. He was an extremely nervous and timid boy.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

While she was happy in the house from day 2 or 3, it took a good 5 months or so to make her what people would call 'normal'.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Bless her cotton socks - Jenny settled in from the minute I brought her home. Her owner left her with a letter of all her little faux pas but we never saw sight nor sign of any of them. She was an absolute little diamond from the minute we got her till the day she died


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

bears nto resuce but it took him i'd say atleast 3 months to settle down


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

It's all going a bit crap now.  Harry keeps trying to mount Cooper and has got aggressive with him a couple of times. My mums upset as my dad told her to take him back tomorrow.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

when i adopted banjo she walked in here and it was like she had always been here, i literally cried as she just seemed so happy to be loved.

every dog is different but i`m sure with plenty love and affection they all setlle in in their own way


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Is the new dog neutered? The mounting may just be dominant or even bored behaviour.

This is twice in two days I've read that an owner is considering taking back a rescue dog. 

Have you had Springers before? They are extremely high energy, some need a job, they all need a LOT of exercise: I have to run and run my adult dog or entertain him if his arthritis is evident. I've only recently left him with the puppies as he was being aggressive and he is the least aggressive dog ever. 

I would give him a chance and keep him exercised (one girl on H&H told me 8 hours in the field when on a shoot was not enough for her Springer). Have you considered getting him a backpack to enhance his exercise? How much exercise is he actually getting?

Given he was hanging round on a street for a while before you took him, and now one presumes you're feeding him and he's full of beans, he will need tons of stimulation.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

oh is the rescue a springer? i never realised! they need a tonne of exercise or they can go a bit loopy. i`ve never found a friendlier dog than a springer but they just need to keep going and going. i remember we`d take muffin out for god knows how long and she`d sleep on the way home then go mad again once she got home. springers are also very very loyal so maybe the dog just needs a bit more of a chance

neutering may help and it`s worth trying that if he isn`t already


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

With Toby it was like he's always been there - he hopped up on to the sofa & had a sleep after all the excitement.

However we have juts bought our second dog home today & even though things have gone relatively smoothly so far I think it will take her a bit of time. She's seems fine with most things but seems to be very possessive over toys & there's been a few snaps. Still it's only day one!

Hope things get better with your Mums dog!


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

New dog is neutered. I have experience with high energy dogs (owning a Dalmatian that can run rings around the Springer and a Border Collie).
He has had 2 1/2 hours on a long line yesterday and about 2 hours on a long line and a lead today, he has also done recall training and basic obedience training today, as well as having chew sticks and raw bones to eat.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Wyrd said:


> New dog is neutered. I have experience with high energy dogs (owning a Dalmatian that can run rings around the Springer and a Border Collie).
> He has had 2 1/2 hours on a long line yesterday and about 2 hours on a long line and a lead today, he has also done recall training and basic obedience training today, as well as having chew sticks and raw bones to eat.


Maybe he's a lone dog type? Dunno One of ours definitely is but you just don't know that when you get them.

I hope he settles: it would be so sad for you and your mum to give him up but I wouldn't blame you. If he's upsetting your pup, then I'd be over-protective mum!


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

It is a shame as in every other way he is a lovely boy. He has such a nice nature and he is very good around food with them and they do get on well most of the time and they are fine together when out on a walk. 
Harry is a bit toy possessive although he is much better today than he was yesterday (I think it's because he knows he can have as many as he likes) but he got a bit possessive over my bed and wouldn't let Cooper on and kept barking at him, but his tail is constantly wagging so it doesn't seem as if he is being aggressive most of the time, but Cooper is a bit of a wimp and Sam my darling boy was very soft and calm and let Cooper climb all over him. It's just this humping thing and the harassing and being aggressive thing that's got us worried. I think Harry has been a bit of a spoiled only dog to be honest.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

AS hard as it might be I think it would be an idea to remove anything that they could compete over at least for a bit, The main things are food and treats, toys, attention, confined spaces and visitors coming. Do the others have a place where they eat every night? Make sure the new ones given a regular place where his bowl goes a distance away from the others and supervise. When foods eaten take the bowls up straight away. If the others tell him off and he backs down ok then thats fine but just watch it. If he tries to be pushy with the others or growls or pesters then step in and make it clear its not going to be allowed. Try not to give any of them too much individual attention for the early days at least not in sight of each other. Have you got a crate and if so is he ok in it you could use that inbetween so that he can be with the others but no problems can occur while they are getting used to each other. If you havent got a crate you can use a house line on him just to keep control for a bit whilst they are getting used to each other as I think someone else already suggested. Hope this might give you some ideas and maybe things to avoid situations whille they hopefully get settled. Some of it might be over cautious but they are all things I have done when introducing new dogs which at one point was an original male then 3 adult females over a period of time.


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

We have had Monty for three months now (he is a Bedlington Terrier from an online rescue) and athough he seemed (to us at least, we had little experience with dogs) to settle in quite quickly his behaviour is improving all the time, whether this is still him settling in or a product of all the training etc I don't know.

The first time we left him downstairs with his crate he destroyed the carpet trying to dig under the door and the wooden blinds on the windows trying to get to us so he wouldn't be left alone. Now a couple of months later we have to wake him up in the morning as he sleeps right through the night...


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

They seem to be getting on better now. They are playing with toys together, and there is less humping (and Harry does stop when you say no now), we have been playing search games which he loves so that helps to give them a time out and occupy their minds when it gets a bit too much. They have even been sleeping on the bed next to each other.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Everything was going smoothly with us ... until this morning. Roxy wants to play with the cats (they really don't wnat to!) but we've kept them seperate for a while until she calms down a bit.

This morning (my fault) I didn't realise that Basil (cat) was upstairs & opened my bedroom door to which she shot out into the second bedroom & had him cornered. He was hissing, wailing & clawing her which Toby heard & he went charging in & decided to chase poor Basil - he has never done anything like this. I think they thought it was brillaint fun  - poor Basil, I felt terrible. 

Both dogs were told off & I had to spend time with Basil making sure he was ok. he wasn't hurt. just a bit shock up. A few treats later & he seemed ok.

We then had a bit of a row between Toby & Roxy over their breakfast - Toby seemed to think that seeing as he'd finished his he could steal hers. Roxy was having none of it & there was teeth beared & snarling - all this at 7am!!!

Luckily they soon settled down before I went to work. Am only in for a few hours then will be home again. 

I just really hope that Roxy wanting to play with cats hasn't influenced Toby -he was fine with them before she came.

I realise that it's early days & things will take a while to settle down - I just need to be a bit more vigilant


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

It took a good few months for our springer (Alf) to settle in fully. Personally I'd advise removing all toys for the first couple of months at least. Neither of my boys had toys of any kind for a few weeks, and then I gradually introduced them back into play. One toy (same type) for each dog. After playtime was up the toys were removed and put away.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

bird said:


> It took a good few months for our springer (Alf) to settle in fully. Personally I'd advise removing all toys for the first couple of months at least. Neither of my boys had toys of any kind for a few weeks, and then I gradually introduced them back into play. One toy (same type) for each dog. After playtime was up the toys were removed and put away.


Completely agree! I have made that mistake a couple of times now & have realised that toys at the moment just seem to cause rows. They are all packed away until things are more stable. even last night when they both had exactly the same type of ball Toby wanted Roxy's as well as his own - so in the end no one had a ball!


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I think they are starting to get along!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Aww, that's a lovely pic! Glad things are getting better


----------

